# how to fit exo terra jungle vines?



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

hey guys, i've got an exo terra Terrariumand i've bought some jungle vines in all the varying thicknesses but i havent got a clue how you are meant to attach them!!!

:hmm:

i know i'm probably being a bit thick, but i dont know how they are meant to support anything's weight if not physically attached to the glass, any help would be greatly appreciated

: victory:


----------



## mcchriswood (Mar 30, 2008)

they are bigger than the vivs so just squash them in.
They are made to hold themselves up lol


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

i knew that :whistling2: lol
thanks for your help 

:2thumb:


----------



## davebehave (Aug 10, 2006)

that or drill a hole in some cork bark and feed a bit thru : victory:


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

i wrapped mine around stuff as well, then used the stiffness of it to support itself.


----------



## EdC (Sep 18, 2008)

I wrap parts of them around garden canes which are wedged in vertically and horizontally. I also wedge the ends into notches in cork bark then just mess them about till they look how I want them. Twisting two together also works well.

Here are a couple of picks on how I've done it before


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I've got a few wrapped around each other generally in circle shapes at all angles which are bigger than the viv in diameter so when I squash them in they push against either side of the glass and each other. Essentially they are all like springs which help them stay up. Try making a twist, making a loop at the top to feed another one through and using the bottoms of them to make a circular "stand".


----------

